# Pakistan Looking Forward to More Bilateral Military Exercises With Russia



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

https://sputniknews.com/military/201702121050593751-pakistan-russia-military-drills/
*Pakistan is looking forward to hold more bilateral exercises with Russian colleagues in the future, Chief of Naval Staff of Pakistan Adm. Muhammad Zakaullah told Sputnik on Sunday while visiting the Russian anti-submarine destroyer Severomorsk.*
KARACHI (Sputnik) — Severomorsk represents Russia for the first time at the ongoing Multinational Naval Exercise AMAN-2017 near Pakistan's port of Karachi in the Arabian Sea. The drills are aimed at enhancing efforts on combating piracy and terrorism and protecting the international trade routs.

"I am so happy that we have Russia with us participating in AMAN-17 for the first time. We are very, very happy. Russia will be always invited for our future exercises including AMAN series. We also had two bilateral exercises before and we look forward for more exercises whenever it is convenient for both sides," Zakaullah said.








© SPUTNIK/ SERGEY ESHENKO
This is What Russia's Navy Can Learn From Admiral Kuznetsov Carrier Mission in Syria
He added that Russia and Pakistan are finalizing the schedule for future exercises.


"We have discussed it but the schedule is not finalized yet," he said.

The AMAN-17 is the fifth Multinational Exercise of AMAN series, held in Pakistan since 2007. Navies of 37 countries are participating in AMAN-17, including Australia, China, Indonesia, Turkey, Russia, Sri Lanka, the United Kingdom, the Unites States and Japan. The drills are being held on February 10-14 in the Arabian Sea off Karachi.












1 / 2
© SPUTNIK/
AMAN-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Seems to be a good initiative...Russia is emerging as a regional force..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Russian intervention in Syria was 100 % correct to safe guard a instiute of Syrian people who had a proper structure to govern a nation safely and ensuring safety for 99.9% of people in Syria

Always good to see collaboration growing with Russians they are our near neighbour


----------



## Signalian

Hopefully Russians can come and show Pak Army a few things:

1. Minimum Corps sized armoured attack. 
2. Usefulness of IFV's rather than APC's.
3. Usefulness of Medium to High altitude Mobile Air defence units. 
4. Importance of Marines and their offensive equipment.


----------



## Trango Towers

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Russian intervention in Syria was 100 % correct to safe guard a instiute of Syrian people who had a proper structure to govern a nation safely and ensuring safety for 99.9% of people in Syria
> 
> Always good to see collaboration growing with Russians they are our near neighbour



What rubbish. 
Majority Sunni ruled by an Alawi family. Supported by despotic regime. What are you talking about bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Virginia Luther

Thank you so much


----------

